# My baby died ...



## deb9017 (Aug 18, 2005)

I had three Chi's - a year old, a 5 month old, and a 3 month old. Last night while I was at work they were all out playing with my husband and my two daughters (ages 10 and 12). I was on the way home from work when my husband called and said they could not find Doogal. He was three months old and weighed just 1.1 pounds, so I just figured he was hiding somewhere and told him to keep looking. When I got home they had just located him, under my daughters bed. He was dead, and we cannot figure out why. Everyone there said just a little while earlier he was running around and playing and seemed perfectly fine. We are all devastated, as these babies are part of our family. Does anyone have an idea what could cause this? He was up to date on all his shots, and there was absolutely no inidication he was anything but healthy.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im sorry to hear about your baby dying, could he have had low blood sugar, and have you contacted a vet,they might be able to help answer your questions?


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have not talked to my vet. I have just been blown away by this whole thing. My husband and I stood out in the rain crying to bury him on our property. If I had been thinking I would have taken him to the vet to see if they could have done an autopsy. I feel like this is going to haunt me, because I will keep wondering what happened and if we did something horrible to him..


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

i'm sorry for your loss. our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's so hard not knowing why he died, I'm sure. Bless you and your family.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

if youd be willing to unbury the body (morbid i know) the vet will perform something called a necropsy (an autopsy for animals) and they will be able to pinpoint the cause of death, in such a young puppy, my first thought would by hypoglycemic shock or a blockage (eating something he shouldnt) but it could be one of a very large number of things from genetic to general.

do you have a warrenty from the breeder? if so then if the necropsy states the puppy died from a genetic defect the breeder might cover it. theres usually a clause that you must have them to the vet in the first 72 hours then for anythign from 2months to 2 years seems ot be the average there covered by a genetic warrenty.

im so sorry for your loss, its heartbreaking, but i think youll constanlty question yourself unless you get a necropsy done.
afterwards the vet can either return the body to you for disposal or they can have the body cremated and returned to you. (i sugges cremation because alot of towns have local ordinances against burying pets in your yeard (i dont blame them realy, think about how devastated some child would be digging in the garden 30 years from now and finding the skeleton of your pupy...)

i realy do hope you find some peace, your pup would not wish you to mourn his death...he would want you to heal an remember the fun stuff!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm so so sorry


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm very sorry about your baby.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

I also wanted to send my condolences on your loss...I'm so very sorry.


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

I am so very sorry. Your family will be in my prayers.

As for what it might be.. I lost my first Chi at 1 1/2 years to congenital heart failure. He had been the runt of the litter. He would have been 2 February 23rd. God bless you and your family.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

i am so incredibly sorry for your loss  
i wish i had some words to say for you


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss that is so sad.


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

I am so sorry about your baby. It sounds like it was probably either hypoglycemia or a undetected heart defect. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 4mygrrls (Jan 17, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss :O( 
Could it have been hypoglycemia? Lilo had a horrible attack when she was that age and about the same weight. I almost lost her.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 18, 2005)

I dont know. I guess it could have been, but wouldn't he have been acting strangely? I was not there so I dont know for sure but hubby and the kids said he was playing like crazy. He had not had a single problem before that!!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, that must be devastating.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, sending prayers your way.


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your puppy.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your baby 

I agree with some of the others who say that hypoglycaemia could be to blame.
If he was running around like crazy, he may just have used up all his energy, and then not thought to eat and restore it. 

On the other hand, a heart defect could also display itself straight after vigorous exercise.

A postmortem would definitely help ease your confusion and questions, I think. It won't be nice to have to dig up his body again, but it will help you in the long-run, I think... 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

My heart is breaking for you. I"m so sorry.


----------



## IcePrincess (Mar 20, 2006)

I' so sorry to hear about the loss of your puppy. I hope you and your family are doingok through this rough time. I think as hard as it may be you should take the body to the vet, so he can determine what happen. If not you will be questioning yourself forever.
my prayers are with you and your family


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

I am so sorry about your baby


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I'd say take the body to the vet immediately! You never know what was wrong with it and it might affect your other dogs as well! There are a lot of viruses or bacteria out there and that could be the cause....... don't take any chances and have him checked out!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I am very sorry (((HUGS)))


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you and your family are doing as well as can be expected. Please know that you are in all our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i'm so sorry thats such an awful and unexpected thing to happen, i really feel for you and your family


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss.... 

Nine - Mommy to Milo


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about your loss, but maybe for your peace of mind you should take the body to the vet, I know I could not rest not knowing what happened. But if he was running around like crazy, like the others said he might have used up his sugar, I think most of us have had a hypoglycemia shock at one time or another, their just so little they forget to replenish, not saying that is what it is because it could be various things, but that could have been it.

God bless, I hope time heals your pain...


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

i agree that you should unbury it..as awful as that sounds
especially if he had something wrong with him that could be contagious to your other doggiesss. & for piece of mind.

sorry about your loss!!!!!!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry for your tragic loss


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

This is my greatest fear, the sudden loss of my puppies. They dig a place in our hearts and live there forever. 

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

I too am really sorry and upset to hear this news. It's always hard hearing about someone losing a chi on the board so I can't imagine what it's like for you to deal with. You'll get thru it

R.I.P your little chi baby x


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

i really wouldnt dig your dog up, my collie cross had to be put down not that long ago(to me) and as soon as she had got back from the vets she smelt horrendous ,its not a nice thing,if you havnt wrapped yours up in anything aswell its pretty pointless,its just unneccasary pain,just leave him peacefully where he is, and just be thankful you've got your familly and other chi's left. i dont want this to sound nasty!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Im so sorry for your loss---


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh my God! Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss too. It sounds like he had a very loving home and good care so there is no way you should feel as if you could have done anything. I know it is hard not to know but I wouldn't have anything done unless it is out of concern for your other babies. Again so sorry


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have decided to just leave him alone. I cannot bear the thought of digging him up, and in the end it is not going to change anything. I talked to my vet at length, who pretty much supported that decision. She said that it could have been any number of things, but she is pretty confident that my other two babies will be fine. She had mentioned to me on previous visits that sometimes tiny babies like that have heart problems, but she never saw any indication of one. Maybe it was there and we just never found it. 

I hope I dont regret this decision later but right now it is the one that feels right. I really appreciate all the nice things you have all said to me. This is more difficult than I ever imagined it would be. Thank you


----------



## nornie (Feb 20, 2006)

I think you have made the right decision! I am very sorry to hear about your loss!!! I feel really sad reading your post!! It must have been a nightmare for you!!!!


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

So sorry about your loss. I agree, though, I think you made the right decision. My prayers are with you.


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

so sorry for your loss. my heart goes out to you with support and sympathy. I think you made the right decision. And autopsy isn't going to change anything. I think the only way I would do it would be to get another puppy out of the breeder or to try and keep her from breeding dogs from those parents again if it was something genetic. 

This is very sad and tragic for you though, and I think it'd be best to let your mind take a well-deserved rest for a while


----------



## Kara (Dec 16, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

I too am sorry for your loss an totally agree with your decision and dont blame you for not wanting to dig up your baby an go thru that. I would've done the same thing. My thoughts an prayers are with you an your family in this time of grief.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I agree. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

It is your decision in the end, though in my country that would be illegal. we can't just bury our animals in the back yard as it's considered hazardous. Specially with this bird flu thing :? .......


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Ory&C said:


> It is your decision in the end, though in my country that would be illegal. we can't just bury our animals in the back yard as it's considered hazardous. Specially with this bird flu thing :? .......


In Uk you can and always have been able too.


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Deb,
I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family in a time like this. I have found that it helps to have the support of other people when going through something like this. The people on this board are a great resource to lean on if you need to vent or anything. Feel free to send me a PM or email if there is anything you want to talk about

Brian


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

I believe you made the right decision. let your baby rest in peace.
My thought are with you and your family. sending hugs and prayers to you all


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

deb9017 said:


> I hope I dont regret this decision later but right now it is the one that feels right. I really appreciate all the nice things you have all said to me. This is more difficult than I ever imagined it would be. Thank you


Honey, if it's what feels right, then it is right...

I'm sure the others will be fine; you just need to keep a close eye on them for any signs they're poorly etc. Even if you get the slightest hint something might be up with either of them, please get them to the vet... Don't worry about wasting the vet's time, etc, even over the smallest thing. She sounds like she'd understand 

With love and hugs, darling... if you need to talk, I'm always here... 

J
xxx


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Im so sorry!, it must have been such a shock. You mustnt blame yourself though, what ever happened was unavoidable.
mia
x


----------

